

Java VM: Trying a new Garbage Collector for JDK 7 - axod
http://blogs.sun.com/theplanetarium/entry/java_vm_trying_a_new

======
cstejerean
Just to clarify, from the comments: this is not the default GC in the latest
build of JDK 7 but can be enabled with

    
    
      -XX:+UnlockExperimentalVMOptions -XX:+UseG1GC
    

It's also reportedly slower than the default GC and likely to crash so it's
not a good candidate for benchmarks just yet.

------
newt0311
Umm... They started talking about this a while ago. It was in the SVN builds.
Its nice.

~~~
michaelneale
I thought they used mercurial?

~~~
newt0311
Both. Sort of. OpenJDK is on mercurial but core java is still on SVN (I
think...). Checkouts here:
<https://openjdk.dev.java.net/svn/openjdk/jdk/trunk>

